# Ms. Fiona (Isabella) Vom Johnson-Haus



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

Tom Tom, the cat, he's not so sure about meeting her, but she is very persistent that the meeting should occur. Hopefully they display right, I had to resize them


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awwwww she's adorable, congrats!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

She is so adorable!! 
Congratz on the new bundle of joy!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Awww, lucky you! Keep sharing pictures of Ms Fiona!


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Was she the black collared female?? She is adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She was the red collar bicolor female  The black collar girl is still here with us.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I loved them all! I love the penciling between their toes!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-love the name Isabelle


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, what a beautiful little girl.


----------



## ILOVEGSD (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It is exciting. She has a great little personality too. I couldn't be happier. I feel fortunate to have been able to meet such great breeders. Dennis and Carolina were so helpful during the process, and still!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you Keith but really, WE are the lucky ones cause this little girl could not have gone to a better home!! :wub:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

adorable;

looks like she is spoiled already


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

CUTE puppy! How exciting for you! Congrats!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Congrats, Keith!! Tell her, her brother Faegan "Panzer" says Hi!  I'm sure you are having as much fun as I am!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

She's cute!!!


----------

